
Everlane’s Promise of ‘Radical Transparency’ Unravels - RestlessMind
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/26/fashion/everlane-employees-ethical-clothing.html
======
nickgrosvenor
I was in a meeting once and a VP used the term "give back component" in a way
that made me realize that the actually giving back was irrelevant, it was now
just a marketing gimmick.

"Radical transparency" seems the same

